# Looks like trolling season is over until April/May



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok- still learning here: when I look for where to troll I mark of areas with deal breakers (areas that have such a negative to them in one aspect that it does not matter how many other positive aspects it has- it is probably dead). I rule those out and then head to areas with no deal breakers and the most positive attributes from all of the other things we use as tools (Chlorophyll, Altimetr, SST, etc)

I think we have reached the temp deal breaker area. very small area above 75 degrees. Unless I am headed to Appomattox/Nakika area today (which I am not) to troll I am guessing it is time to transition to rig fishing for tuna and trolling is done. 

Other thoughts/opinions?


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

I don’t know, few charters I know have been reporting good numbers of black fin from 15 to 30 miles from shore, I understand they to that for leaving and almost every day, but if they can catch them we can too, or should anyway lol


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

My buddy and I rode out past the Elbow and trolled for a couple of hours and nothing. I’m wondering if there is something we’re missing. I’m really new to blue water fishing but not even a hit on the trolling rods...come on man! Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
gator


----------

